# Can't send pm



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Can any one help I'm trying to send a pm to another user and it wont Let me can any one help please


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=214609


----------



## Josh89 (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheers mate.... :? :?


----------

